# Zebra Moray Eel Emergency



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about zebra moray eel about 2ft long. Ive had him about a week and a half and he looked normal. Now he rests his head sideways on the sand. Is this normal? He ate normal yesterday(squid strips till he was full). Any help would be greatly appreciated I wanna make sure he doesnt die. Thanks.


Kris


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It doesnt sound like hes gonna die, He might just be really full. I know that sounds funny. What are your water para.? Since you posted what have hes habits been like do you see any signs that he can be sick?


----------



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

he looked like that before i fed him. hes looking a lot better now. his white stripes were a little dull the past few days but they definetly got brighter today. he does not look sick at all. water temp is 80 and the water testing is all normal. maybe he was just in a bad mood or sumthin. i feed him 2 times a week squid strips. thats normal right? thanks


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say that your doing everything right. Glad to here that hes doing fine.


----------



## Old Man Of The Sea (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Kris, I joined here to tell you that its not necessarily mean your eel is with a problem for I ran out of count on how often any the eels I kept through the years were laying somewhat sideways. As long as the fella feed and its activities aren't effected and that your water quality is fine, then the best you can do right now is simply monitor the fish. 

Where you said the eels white stripes were a little dull the past few days and where you said its color bright had returned, is only another thought to where you need to understand that the eel has a personality of its own and will show different moods, as well show a bit less in color. 

Beside that it eats the squid, what other foods are you offering the zebra? And are you offering it any crab?

Buddy


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

My Snowflake eel ate Squid, scallops, crabs, MY FISH...
And Yes he Has a Personality of his own...
thats why he's Changing colors a little.


----------

